

Artificial Forgetting - chiachun
https://medium.com/message/972a44241176

======
dkarapetyan
He brings up the issue of journalists getting a pass on the stories that they
publish and that get archived. How come newspapers get a pass? From a very
high level it is all just information archiving.

------
davidcbc
Fascinating concept. I could see the "next big thing" being a social network
where this was the default

